# First intro



## Inshorefisherman (Aug 21, 2015)

Greetings from Florida! What type of fishing do you guys have up there? I'm guessing mostly bass on fly. Down here in Florida we've got some killer fly fishing pretty much anywhere in the state


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to the addiction!!


----------

